# kleine automatisierungsaufgabe, linearführung; steuerung schrittmotor logo! o.Ä.



## chemist121 (11 August 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Miteinander,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich brauche Hilfe bei meiner kleinen Automatisierungsanlage:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe eine Linearführung, mit einem C Profil, sie ist ca. 10 m lang. Betrieben werden soll sie durch einen Elektromotor mit Riemenantrieb. Das Riemenrad hat einen Radius von 3,2 cm (+- 0,2 cm). Das ganze soll vom Internet aus programmierbar sein. Die Last die der Schlitten trägt ist ca. 1 kg. Haltemoment soll ca. 1 Nm sein. Preis für Motor, Steuerkarte und Steuerung sollte nicht mehr wie 500 EUR sein, Hersteller der E-Motoren am besten aus Deutschland. Anforderungen an die Geschwindigkeit gibt es keine (sagen wir mal 3-5 kmh soll der Schlitten dann schnell sein). Wiederholungsgenauigkeit 0,1 cm. Umgebungsbedingungen staubig und feucht. Temperatur zwischen 15-30°C. Der Schlitten wird mit Strom versorgt werden, sodass eine durchgehende Stromversorgung vorhanden sein wird. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zur Aufgabe: Die Anlage soll 1x täglich ein vorgespeichertes Programm abfahren. Das heisst, sie soll um sagen wir mal 10:00 mit dem Programm starten. Es gibt 7 Positionen auf der Führung die angefahren werden sollen. Auf dem Schlitten soll sich, nachdem er richtig positoniert wurde, ein 2D-Roboterarm in Bewegung setzen. Das heisst: Position 0 -> Position 1 -> Schlitten bleibt stehen für 20 sec. -> währenddessen macht ein 2D Roboterarm, der auf dem Schlitten montiert ist, eine Bewegung (kann sich nur in eine Richtung bewegen, da 2D). Nach 19 sec. fährt der Roboterarm wieder in seine Ausgangsposition -> weiter zu Position 3 und wieder 20 sec. warten während sicher der Roboterarm bewegt... Das ganze bis alle 7 Positionen angefahren sind. Wenn das fertig ist, soll der Schlitten wieder auf Position 0 und warten bis zum nächsten Tag. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das ganze soll vom Internet aus bedienbar sein, evtl über eine Logo o.Ä.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Da ich leider wenig Ahnung von ET habe bräuchte ich dringend eure Hilfe. Also welche Motoren soll ich nehmen, wie kann ich diese programmieren, dass das gewünschte Ergebnis zustande kommt. Wie muss ich das alles zusammenschließen? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich brauche diese Anlage für die Betätigung von Lichtschranken. Falls es jmd wissen will  Ist also ein Hobby Projekt von mir.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank im Voraus[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Matze[/FONT]


----------



## trabant601 (11 August 2019)

Hallo,
Unter 500€ wird interresant...
Motor würde ich von Dunkermotoren nehmen. Dazu eine Motorsteuerung von Kaleja zb die M-RA-5-24 https://www.kaleja.com/fileadmin/user_upload/06.04.093_M-RA-5-24_de.pdf
Diese dann an eine Logo8 hängen, ggf Analogausgabe zum übergeben der Sollgeschwindigkeit. Da diese aber, denke ich, konstant bleiben kann, reicht es ein poti dran zu hängen.
An die Linearachse zwei Endschalter, die an der Motorsteuerung angeschlossen sind.
Dann ein Sensor als Referenzpunkt am Anfang der Achse und Sensoren an den Positionen, wo dein Schlitten halten soll.
(Dann sollten alle I´s von der Logo belegt sein / Ausgänge noch einer Frei sein; daran evt. eine akustische Anfahrwarnung.)

Alternativ kann man auch ein PWM Regler bspw von Conrad nehmen. Find ich persönlich nicht so gut, da es die nicht für die Hutschine gibt und keine Endschalter anschließen kann...

MfG


----------



## chemist121 (12 August 2019)

hallo,

der preis steht erstmal nicht an 1. stelle. also eher ein Richtwert.
danke für deine antwort, so nützt sie mir aber noch nicht viel leider, weil ich nicht weiss:

es soll über die schritte beim schrittmotor programmiert werden. also am besten OHNE sensoren… akustische anfahrwarnung macht sinn. wo bekomm ich die her? 
wie schließe ich alles zusammen? das ist mein größtes Problem, da ich, wie gesagt kA von ET habe... und wie programmiere ich das ganze so, wie ich es am ende haben möchte? 
bin für jeden hilfreichen tipp froh.

mfg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2019)

Ach so, du brauchst jemand, der dir alles recherchiert, organisiert und programmiert?


----------



## xxJohnxx (12 August 2019)

Hallo Matze,



chemist121 schrieb:


> es soll über die schritte beim schrittmotor programmiert werden. also am besten OHNE sensoren…



Meine Glaskugel ist leider zur Zeit defekt, darum wären ein paar Infos (Bilder) zum Aufbau/Plan wünschenswert. Du schreibst von einem Riemenantrieb. Je nach Art bin ich mir nicht Sicher ob du deine gewünsche Genauigkeit erreichen kannst.

Ich würde stattdessen eine Sensorlösung empfehlen: 
Sensor: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/magnetische-naherungsschalter/3614911/ 
Magnet: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/sensor-magnete/3614927/

Davon zwei Sensoren montierst du auf dem beweglichen Teil, die Magneten auf dem Stationären. Ein Sensor ist nur für einen Magnet bei einer der beiden Endlagen. Der andere Sensor hat bei jeder Stop-Position einen Magneten. Dann kannst du in der Softwäre die Impulse vom Nullpunkt aus zählen und du weißt wo du bist. Sollte mal dein System die Kalibrierung verlieren, kannst du mit dem Endlagesensor erneut den Nullpunkt bestimmen.

Dann brauchst du auch keinen Stepper, sondern kannst einene einfachen Getriebemotor verwenden: Conrad Link - DOGA Gleichstrom Motor
Die Ansteuerung dann mittels zwei Zweipoligen Relais (eines für EIN/AUS das andere für VOR/ZURÜCK): https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/monostabile-relais/7943721/

Zur Ansteuerung reicht dir dann eine einfache LOGO v8: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/prozessmodule/1653227/
Dazu brauchst du noch die Software: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/sps-programmiersoftware/8251704/

Und ein Netzteil dass dir die 24V Spannung liefert: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/hutschienennetzteil/7782689/

Am besten das Ganze noch in einen Schaltschrank damit es nicht auf dem Boden rumliegt...



chemist121 schrieb:


> akustische anfahrwarnung macht sinn. wo bekomm ich die her?



Da gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten. Am Einfachsten ist sicher soetwas: https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/summer/8771832/



chemist121 schrieb:


> wie schließe ich alles zusammen? das ist mein größtes Problem, da ich, wie gesagt kA von ET habe... und wie programmiere ich das ganze so, wie ich es am ende haben möchte?
> bin für jeden hilfreichen tipp froh.



Ja, da wirst du dich selber einlesen müssen. Wenn du gar keine Ahnung hast suchst du dir am besten jemanden in deiner Nähe der die Zeit/Lust hat dir damit zu helfen.

Beste Grüße,

Jonathan


----------



## trabant601 (12 August 2019)

Also mit "Normalen" Nema17 Steppern wird man da nicht weit kommen. Da benötigt man schon Nema23 und die dann eine Ordentliche Ansteuerung.
Dann weis ich aber nicht, ob das mit der Logo noch funktioniert. Die 1200er hat ein eigenes Steppermodul. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen.
Man könnte das als RPi od. Arduinolösung bauen, würde aber vieeeeel vieeeeeeel tiefer in die Welt der Elektrotechnik, uController und Programmierung gehen.

Ansonsten würde ich zu der Festo-Lösung greifen. Die Controller sind durch die FestoAutomationSuit einfach zu konfigurieren. Da kannste aber Locker 2 Nullen an deine preisvorstellung hängen.  
Oder halt zu einer FU-Positionierung über S7 oder SEW mit Drehgebern greifen.



> Ja, da wirst du dich selber einlesen müssen. Wenn du gar keine Ahnung  hast suchst du dir am besten jemanden in deiner Nähe der die Zeit/Lust  hat dir damit zu helfen.


 Ohne genügend (vor)wissen sehe ich da sowieso .... :???:

MfG


----------



## chemist121 (14 August 2019)

ich suche jemanden der mir dabei helfen könnte; der mit mir seine Erfahrungen teilt, keine gratis Arbeitskraft...


----------



## chemist121 (14 August 2019)

hallo jonathan,





hier ein Bild von der Führung und vom Riemenrad. Das Riemenrad hat in der Nut ein Gummi und dieses Rad bewegt ein 1 mm dickes Stahlseil. Die Maße der Scheibe habe ich oben angegeben. 

Wieso kann ich die gewünschte Genauigkeit nicht erreichen denkst du? Ich denke Sensoren machen das ganze (vlt unnötig) kompliziert. Ein Elektrotechniker sagte mir mal, es ich bräuchte lediglich Motor, Steuerkarte und Steuerung...

https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/schrittmotoren/8293540/
https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/schrittmotorsteuerungen/8293553/
https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/prozessmodule/1653222/


Mit dem Webserver der LOGO könnte ich das ganze dann vom Internet aus bedienen was auch nicht von Nachteil wäre. 

Vorteil Getriebemotor ggü dem Stepper in dem Fall? Über die Schritte ließe sich das doch dann gut programmieren nicht? 

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe 

LG Matze


----------



## xxJohnxx (15 August 2019)

Hallo Matze,



chemist121 schrieb:


> [Bilder]
> 
> hier ein Bild von der Führung und vom Riemenrad. Das Riemenrad hat in der Nut ein Gummi und dieses Rad bewegt ein 1 mm dickes Stahlseil. Die Maße der Scheibe habe ich oben angegeben.



Mit den Bildern ist deine Problemstellung etwas besser verständlich! Danke dafür!



chemist121 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich die gewünschte Genauigkeit nicht erreichen denkst du? Ich denke Sensoren machen das ganze (vlt unnötig) kompliziert.



Die Fragen die sich mir diesbezüglich so gestellt haben:
- Kannst du verhindern dass dein Seil auf der Riehmenscheibe verrutscht? Je nachdem wieviel Spiel da ist, kann es auf dauer schon was ausmachen. 
- Was machst du wenn mal die Position verloren geht? (Unterbruch der Netzspannung, unbeabsichtigtes Verschieben...).
- Soll die Anlage völlig autonom laufen?

Je nachdem wie du dass siehst kommst du meiner Meinung nach nicht um zumindest ein paar Sensoren herum. Minimum wäre vermutlich zumindest ein Sensor am Anfang der Strecke. Damit kannst du dir nach jedem Durchlauf die Null-Position wieder neu einlernen, und auch wenn mal der Strom ausgeht oder der Schlitten von Hand beweget wird musst du nicht alles neu manuell einlernen. 



chemist121 schrieb:


> https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/schrittmotoren/8293540/
> https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/schrittmotorsteuerungen/8293553/
> https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/prozessmodule/1653222/



Hab das Ganze nur mal kurz überflogen, aber aufpassen musst du dass deine gewählte LOGO 24V Ausgänge (Standard für SPS) und dein Stepper-Treiber 5V Eingänge hat. Da musst du noch etwas mit dem Potential machen. Idealerweise vermutlich über Optokoppler, aber ein einfacher Spannungsteiler würde warscheinlich auch gehen.

24V und 5V Netzteil sowie die Logo Software nicht vergessen. Kommt da noch dazu.



chemist121 schrieb:


> Vorteil Getriebemotor ggü dem Stepper in dem Fall? Über die Schritte ließe sich das doch dann gut programmieren nicht?



Wenn du ohne Sensoren auskommen willst gehts nur mit dem Schrittmotor. Da wirst du halt viel mit der LOGO Software spielen müssen. Ohne jetzt den aktuellsten Stand zu kennen, ist meines Wissens nach die Programmierung bei der LOGO graphisch. Ich weiß nicht wie einfach sich das Ganze umsetzten lässt. _(Ich hätte gern auf irgend eine Website/Video verwießen wo dies mit der LOGO schon mal umgesetzt wurde, nur hab ich leider nicht wirklich was gefunden...)_

Der Getriebemotor ist halt da von der Ansteuerung einfacher. Da gibts Vorwärts/Rückwärts solange bis der gewünschte Sensor erreicht ist. Das lässt sich mit der Logo sicher einfacher umsetzten, wobei dann aber mit etwas höherem Verdrahtungsaufwand. Dabei kannst du dir auch die 24V/5V Umwandlung ersparen.

Aber was geeigneter ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Wir haben die zweite Lösung in etwas größerem Maßstab (dafür mit etwas weniger Genauigkeit) im Täglichen dauerbetrieb.



> Ein Elektrotechniker sagte mir mal, es ich bräuchte lediglich Motor, Steuerkarte und Steuerung...



... und Kabel, Stromversorgung, Software, und, und, und... 

Beste Grüße,

Jonathan


----------

